# Snap 8



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does any body use snap-8 peptide? If so can you advise on injection locations around the face? Is it best to follow Botox injection techniques, as I'm struggling to find a guide specifically for snap-8.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Heard a few people ask about this recently. Interested to see what's a common protocol


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd be interested to hear about this too if anyone is using it...


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Are we the only 3 wrinklies on the forum?


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Have been trying to find studies for a few days but nothing much is coming up. Found this random page though on a Canadian site

http://canadapeptides.org/snap-8

Topical administration sounds good to me cos I'm definitely NOT injecting near my eyes ??


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Still think you'd need to inject though as topical application absorption may not be optimal and results would take a lot longer to appear.

Botox injection maps seems to be the way to go


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

TTSB said:


> Still think you'd need to inject though as topical application absorption may not be optimal and results would take a lot longer to appear.
> 
> Botox injection maps seems to be the way to go


Agreed I'm gonna give it a whirl and see if I can do it. An 8mm 30G seems the common needle to go for.

This seems like a good guide too https://hcp.botoxcosmetic.com/support/science_of_botox/dosage_admin/injection_techniques


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> TTSB said:
> 
> 
> > Still think you'd need to inject though as topical application absorption may not be optimal and results would take a lot longer to appear. Botox injection maps seems to be the way to go


Agreed I'm gonna give it a whirl and see if I can do it. An 8mm 30G seems the common needle to go for.

This seems like a good guide too https://hcp.botoxcosmetic.com/support/science_of_botox/dosage_admin/injection_techniques

Keep us updated. Be very interested to hear how you get on


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

TTSB said:


> shadow4509 said:
> 
> 
> > TTSB said:
> ...


Agreed I'm gonna give it a whirl and see if I can do it. An 8mm 30G seems the common needle to go for.This seems like a good guide too https://hcp.botoxcosmetic.com/support/science_of_botox/dosage_admin/injection_techniques

Keep us updated. Be very interested to hear how you get on

Will do mate. Hopefully I will still have both eyes in tact, if not at least I'll look like a young, wrinkle free pirate.

Every cloud and all that!


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

And who doesn't want to be a pirate ??


----------



## Hungarygreek (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi guys, how did you get on? Any advice on mixing up the pep and how much to use per injection?

Im very keen to know how you got on!!


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

i seen some face maps last year on this i'll try and find them.. i just couldn't see myself injecting into the muscle in the face just incase it caused permanent damage. i've heard of people using it topical using expensive serum. but i wouldn't know if the peptide would just waste with the mixture. there's a lot of creams on ebay at the moment with peptides mixed in. maybe that would be the safer route?

also read about Epitalon their are some logs out their that saying " Since beginning epitalon, vision is clear, skin is super smooth, facial lines diminishing, more muscular strength, clearer thinking "

i don't know if this is just marketing but worth looking at save your face getting pinned loll


----------

